# Weather service



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone use a good weather service that both gives you forecasts as well as history and accumulations on certain dates?

I know this has to exist 
But my Google fu has failed
I’m not interested in free apps 
I’m looking for more in depth paid/subscription service


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

My local news channel has this info for my area. Gives history data on snow, rain etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Might be a bit more difficult for Alaska. 

Check out The Weather Pros. I've been pretty happy with them overall. 

No insults. They "dumb it down" for us anti-science types.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

We all already pay for historical weather data with our tax dollars, it is just a little challenging to locate.

Try this link for your area:
https://www.weather.gov/wrh/Climate?wfo=afc


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kevin_NJ said:


> We all already pay for historical weather data with our tax dollars, it is just a little challenging to locate.
> 
> Try this link for your area:
> https://www.weather.gov/wrh/Climate?wfo=afc


If i'm not mistaken he's looking for future not historical


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

tpendagast said:


> Anyone use a good weather service that both gives you forecasts as well as history and accumulations on certain dates?
> 
> I know this has to exist
> But my Google fu has failed
> ...





BossPlow2010 said:


> If i'm not mistaken he's looking for future not historical


He asked for both. Granted, I was only able to provide a suggestion for historical.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kevin_NJ said:


> He asked for both. Granted, I was only able to provide a suggestion for historical.


He did for sure.

I've had the best luck with this for history.
https://mrcc.purdue.edu/CLIMATE/


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

tpendagast said:


> Anyone use a good weather service that both gives you forecasts as well as history and accumulations on certain dates?
> 
> I know this has to exist
> But my Google fu has failed
> ...


Weatherworks.com of course


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you want to be insulted too?
> Look at RadarScope (not free)
> 
> I think any weather services you pay for should be someone relatively close to the region you're in. A guy in Washington state doesn't want a guy in Richmond Virginia telling him his weather.


 oddly enough the opposite is true. It called being honest and truthful with the data


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

wxdavid said:


> oddly enough the opposite is true. It called being honest and truthful with the data


So you don't focus on the Richmond area?…


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

BossPlow2010 said:


> So you don't focus on the Richmond area?…


No... I cover the eastern US

fwiw ... I do a lot of agricultural or grain weather forecasting throughout the US. And I also do it for Canada Brazil Argentina Russia China Australia Indian South Africa.

The thing is that when you do this kind of forecasting for people / farmersa who trade corn and wheat and soybeans coffee they don't really care about the forecast today or tomorrow.

They are more concerned about knowing what's going to happen 3 days 5 days 10 days 15 days out.

So I don't spend any time chasing tornadoes or thunderstorms. That's not where the money is. *And although you may not recognize this… I am a capitalist and I go where the money is and where the demand is.*

the result of this kind of weather forecasting is that I see things several days out ahead of time that other meteorologists and forecasters don't see. That doesn't mean I' am always right of course but when I get something wrong I don't bull**** people. That's the one thing you cannot do when you are trading corn or wheat or soybeans.

Commodity Traders & Farmers hate people who espoused bull**** and excuses


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

wxdavid said:


> No... I cover the eastern US
> 
> fwiw ... I do a lot of agricultural or grain weather forecasting throughout the US. And I also do it for Canada Brazil Argentina Russia China Australia Indian South Africa.
> 
> ...


So why are you such a butt to everyone, even the people that followed you on your fb page even on your site you feel the need to throw jabs?
Megan wise is nice.


----------

